# Mud Minnow Score



## trippcasey (Jul 20, 2017)

Caught some minnows this afternoon, but couldn't wait until tomorrow. Had some nice action for a little while. In the river @ 5:30pm and home at 8pm.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jul 20, 2017)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice! Fine eating right there.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice! What kind of rig are you fishing the minnows on? I've always had mixed luck with them.


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 21, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Nice! What kind of rig are you fishing the minnows on? I've always had mixed luck with them.



Cajun Thunder popping cork with about 3-3.5 feet underneath it and a 1/0 kahle hook. Hook the minnow right through the lips and in the drink they go. I was actually looking for flounder, but I was happy with this.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 21, 2017)

trippcasey said:


> Cajun Thunder popping cork with about 3-3.5 feet underneath it and a 1/0 kahle hook. Hook the minnow right through the lips and in the drink they go. I was actually looking for flounder, but I was happy with this.



Are you just letting it soak, or are you popping it?


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 21, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Are you just letting it soak, or are you popping it?



I usually dont pop them much at all when flounder fishing. It works fine either way. After the first 2 trout, I started popping it more. Even when slip cork fishing I always try to move the bait some with a pull on it here and there.


----------



## Redman54 (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice Work!


----------



## GoshStosh (Jul 22, 2017)

Nice. Do you think you would have had the same results with live shrimp and what channel, creek or river were you dipping in?


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Jul 22, 2017)

Nice mess for an afternoon of fishing!


----------

